# Probably the best ad of the season



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

This ones the best I've seen. Enjoy! Going to vote now, so no more politics for me.....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Thought about some of the similarities with 08 in the first debate....looks like the speech/parrot writers would be farsighted enough to realize that some of us can remember some things said 4 years ago....sure hope the governor has a good night debating tonight.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Sure you want to do that Mike? Supposedly Trump has some campaign busting info he's going to release Wednesday.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I like this one as well.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

mlappin said:


> Sure you want to do that Mike? Supposedly Trump has some campaign busting info he's going to release Wednesday.


I doubt The Donald will come up with anything to change my mind. So far I've tried twice...Yesterday I got there at 4:30 just as they closed, and today I tried a different location and the line was out the door and around the building. I'll be tied up tomorrow, so I'll get it done during the day on Thursday. If this is any indication, its going to be a good turnout.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

My new favorite. Too true.


----------

